
Show HN: Freechains: Peer-to-Peer Content Dissemination - fsantanna
https://github.com/Freechains/README/
======
fsantanna
Hi, I'm the author of Freechains.

Any feedback is welcome.

Francisco

~~~
badrabbit
First, you will get many frowns for '| sudo sh' installation. For all the
crypto you use I would expect signed installers or packages,not a URL,but
these are somewhat cosmetic hair-splittings.

My real feedback: I personallh despise +/\- voting systems to measure
reputation, these systems can be gamed, you'll have to actively moderate fraud
(if possible) and sybil attacks.

My suggestion, 1) just collect transactional and contextual telemetry and let
clients decide how to measure reputation. 2) Similar to #1, require contextual
inputs for transaction. Context about the user, the voter,the nature of the
post or transaction (tags?) and output a network verdict but still allow
clients to override network metrics. For example, a client can distrust or
give a 10x multiplier for votes from a poster/user, or add a 10x multiplier on
negative reps for certain types of transactions.

IMO, if you make reps a client only feature,you can adopt to threats and come
up with better rep measurement by simply updating clients with a new version
without worrying to much about how many people use a certain version.

~~~
fsantanna
Thank you! To install, `sudo` is not even required, so I'll change the default
script. I understand that designing any kind of distributed consensus is
somewhat disputable (if not pretentious), but I'm not convinced that client-
side decisions are enough. For example, local reputation would not prevent
posts from new users to be linked in the dependency graphs forever. Client
rules can still override the network for posts that are not blocked. In fact,
this reputation system is more about preventing abuse from new users and in
some cases mistakes or hacked accounts from old users. I think there's still
space for experimentation on global consensus besides PoS (S=something). In
this particular system, reputation/consensus is local (per-topic) and depends
on its own resources (posts) as well.

